# Tripod Suggestion



## zhaoqingMal (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm looking at getting my first tripod for studio work. I've been looking at the ones within my budget that are available in my area, and come across a couple of Manfrotto and Velbon kits that include legs and ballhead, but I'm not sure which one would be most suitable. I won't be putting any huge telephoto lenses on it, as it will be used for studio work the majority of the time (95%+)

The Manfrotto that I've been looking at is the MK190XPRO4-BHCN, which comes with the 496RC2 ballhead. It extends higher with the centre column, but is heavier and has a lower maximum weight.

I've also been looking at the Velbon GEO N640M, which comes with the QHD-65D head. It's lighter and has a higher max weight, but is shorter with the centre column.

The Manfrotto is cheaper, but I'm really not sure which to go for, as I usually shoot handheld. Since I've just started getting into studio work, I've decided that a decent tripod would be pretty useful. I don't have a particularly high budget though.

Any advice or suggestions would be really appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi zhaoqingMal. 
The best advice I can give you is don't get caught up with buying proprietary quick release bases, i.e. Manfrotto RC2, it is ok until you get your first head that is only available as Arca Swiss mount, mine was a gimbal, now my other heads that are Manfrotto RC2 are causing me pain, I can't afford to replace them so I now have to swap the lens mounting plate from RC2 to Arca Swiss when I use the gimbal, I so wish I had known about this before I bought my tripod. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Zeidora (Aug 11, 2015)

Get a decent tripod. A cheap tripod suggests it does the job, but doesn't. A tripod can stay with you for the rest of your photographic life. Cameras and lenses come and go.
My first tripod was a Velbon. With hindsight, a total waste of money. I would rather get a decent one but second hand, rather than a poor new one.
I second Valvebounce's comment on going with the standard Arca-style QR. I had Velbon, then Linhof, now AS.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Aug 11, 2015)

+1 on the Arca Swiss quick release system, not only are there a far wider range of heads available but I find it a better system.

If you are doing studio work does the weight of the tripod matter? A big rigid (used) tripod shouldn't set you back much, certainly a LOT less than a lightweight tripod that will do the same job.


----------



## FEBS (Aug 11, 2015)

I also made the move to arca Swiss system. Ball head, gimbal, pano and quick release plates all arca Swiss compatible. Even my slings have arca Swiss system.

I fully agree on a stable and qualities tripod. You might take a alu version, as carbon fibre is more expensive and you don't expect to carry it a lot in the outside.


----------



## Bennymiata (Aug 21, 2015)

Regardless of the weight, carbon fibre tripods shake a lot less than Al ones - especially after adjusting focus etc.

Get a tripod where the viewfinder can be above your eye level without using the centre column. Otherwise you'll be hunched over all the time and sometimes you need that extra height that only a tall tripod can give you.

Check out the Benros. Excellent build, and great value for money.
For a good ball head, Acratech is the way to go. Expensive, but you'll never need another one.
However, if your going to be using it in a studio, especially if you are going to do product type photos, you will be better served by using a geared head. Maanfrotto has just released a new cheap version which looks pretty good to me, and if I didn't have a geared head that serves me well, I'd probably buy it.


----------

